# Three Speed Road Bike



## wrongway (Nov 3, 2014)

I just picked this up this weekend. I like three speeds so I couldn't turn it down. I haven't had a very good track record with Road Bikes, but this one caught my eye. Any idea how old it is? What model? The hub says: BRAMPTON No 140B-3. Directly below the seat on the horizontal bar are the numbers: 1598312. The tires have no size left on them, but might be 27". In one picture here you can see that the air pump 'keepers' have been ground off as has something else. It's also pretty light, but I guess it would be with plastic fenders and aluminum handle bars.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 3, 2014)

Brampton hubs started in 1952 or 1953 when Sturmey Archer's patents ran out. Bramptons were a direct copy of the AW hub with a few improvements and made on newer machines so were a bit better quality than AWs.  I am thinking that might be a Franken Bike with parts from different years and makes of bikes on it.  The fork for example is classic Raleigh.  By Franken Bike I mean someone put bike parts together to have a Clubman style bicycle.  The picture is one I did using s prewar Schwinn World frame and a bunch of parts in the garage.  Basically used up things I had.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Nov 3, 2014)

The frame is a Raleigh, too.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 3, 2014)

Just curious, what is a Clubman style bicycle?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 3, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Just curious, what is a Clubman style bicycle?




http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/clubman-kohler.html


----------



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2014)

So, if I'm going to ride this......whatever it is,  I'll need new or a good set of used tires. What do you think it might have? I know this isn't the best way to go about this, but the rim measures 25-1/4" across with a width of just over 7/8". That's about as scientific as I can get, I guess.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 4, 2014)

sounds like it might be a 700B, ISO 635mm, 28 x 1-1/2
http://sheldonbrown.com/rim-sizing.html 
if so, here's the tire that would work for you
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/continental-tour-ride-28-inch 

note, however, it's close to 27-inch, ISO 630mm.  Are there any legible markings left on the tires?  
27-inch makes more sense, because the bike is a road bike, not a roadster
There are a lot of good 27-inch tires still on the market.  

I think you're going to need more critical measurements.  Look down Sheldon's page - you'll get a more accurate measurement if you measure the circumference of the bare rim.  78-1/2 inches (for 28 x 1-1/2) v. just under 78 inches (for 27 inch).


----------



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2014)

Not a spec of a number anywhere on the rims or the tires. The entire sidewalls of both tires are down to the frayed cords.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 4, 2014)

wrongway said:


> Not a spec of a number anywhere on the rims or the tires. The entire sidewalls of both tires are down to the frayed cords.




makes sense - take the tire off and do the circumference measurement that sheldon shows.  


 
78-1/2 inches (for 28 x 1-1/2) v. just under 78 inches (for 27 inch).


----------



## Iverider (Nov 4, 2014)

It's a Raleigh Sports that has been modified/lightened. Normally these are upright style bikes (no alloy drop bars) and weigh a ton because in stock form EVERYTHING is steel. Even the leather used in the seat is formulated from Iron (ok...so that's not true). They also ride very smooth and last forever if you don't let them rust away. Cool find. The other "something else" that has been ground off is the chainguard mount tabs. 

Here's a stock bike from 1965



1965 Raleigh by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> It's a Raleigh Sports that has been modified/lightened. Normally these are upright style bikes (no alloy drop bars) and weigh a ton because in stock form EVERYTHING is steel. Even the leather used in the seat is formulated from Iron (ok...so that's not true). They also ride very smooth and last forever if you don't let them rust away. Cool find. The other "something else" that has been ground off is the chainguard mount tabs.
> 
> Here's a stock bike from 1965
> 
> ...





Well, I guess in light of the missing ground off mounts there's no point in going back to this.....


----------



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> makes sense - take the tire off and do the circumference measurement that sheldon shows.
> View attachment 177676
> 78-1/2 inches (for 28 x 1-1/2) v. just under 78 inches (for 27 inch).




I will try this. Thanks.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 4, 2014)

beautiful Raleigh Sports example shown, and I agree a chain guard has been cut from the bike in question, 
But how do you change a 26" bike to 27" (or 28") with such a long reach on the Weinmann CP calipers?  
I don't think it's possible.  
I also don't see steel fenders going away and Blummels plastic springing up in their place.

If that is a Raleigh Serial No., 7 digits, it should date to 1970, and make it possibly a converted Tourist.  
But I'm hesitant on that, as well.



http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_vintref.html


----------



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> beautiful Raleigh Sports example shown, and I agree a chain guard has been cut from the bike in question,
> But how do you change a 26" bike to 27" (or 28") with such a long reach on the Weinmann CP calipers?
> I don't think it's possible.
> I also don't see steel fenders going away and Blummels plastic springing up in their place.
> ...




You have some interesting questions. Are there anymore pictures I could post of it? I agree, it does look very natural, at least to me, the way I found it. I'm glad I didn't pay his full asking price! Whoever did this did a pretty decent job. Are the brakes even stock?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 4, 2014)

if it is a 70 Tourist, it would have rod brakes for stock.  The Weinmann center pulls on your bike are typical of Raleigh 70s road bikes.   
here's Kurt Kramer's Raleigh catalog database
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_catdata.html

nosing around a little more, there was a 27" Sprite in the early 70s, another good candidate.  

measure those rims...


----------



## Iverider (Nov 4, 2014)

It does say "Sports" on the down tube.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 4, 2014)

doh, I overlooked that.  sorry, I was hung up on the apparent 28-inch rim measurement 
The rim size is still hanging out there.

Kurt Kramer's list for the decal says it should be '69-72, which also agrees with the serial number.  
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_ralsport_visID.html

back to the Weinmann CP brakes - if the brakes were original, they were introduced on the Sports in '77, but would have been blue-foil Raleigh-branded brakes, and these look like red foil.


----------



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree with the '69-'72 age range. The decals look a lot like mine. I have seen outlines of the think pinstriping. If I get time tonight I'll take some more photos. I wish it hadn't been converted over, but it might be fun this way, too. Regardless of wcich way I go with this (probably leave as is) where can I find any of those air pump 'keepers' and can they be welded or brazed on easy enough?


----------



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2014)

The rim measures 80" around.


----------



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2014)

I measured it again. Looks to be 78". If I did the math right that comes to 630.5 mm. As far as the proper vwidth.....


----------



## wrongway (Nov 5, 2014)

Measuring the inside (width) of the rim I find it to be between 5/8 & 3/4 which I guess is 11/16"? Unfortunately math and measurements were never my strong area. I'm thinking the tire should be a 27"x1-1/4". Sound right? I also think that most of the parts on this bike are either from a Grand Prix or Super Course of roughly the same era.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 5, 2014)

the Ambrosio alloy rims definitely aren't stock for any Raleigh, so I'm sure the rims were built on the original hubs.  
But yes, sounds like you've measured it to 27-inch.  You have many choices in 27 x 1-1/4
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/search/27in-road-tires 
I've put thousands of miles on Paselas without complaint.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 5, 2014)

*pump clips*

wrongway - I have some of the clamp-on pump clips that should work as replacements for the ones that were ground off of your frame.


----------



## wrongway (Nov 5, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> the Ambrosio alloy rims definitely aren't stock for any Raleigh, so I'm sure the rims were built on the original hubs.
> But yes, sounds like you've measured it to 27-inch.  You have many choices in 27 x 1-1/4
> https://www.biketiresdirect.com/search/27in-road-tires
> I've put thousands of miles on Paselas without complaint.
> View attachment 177820




Now if I can get past the thought of spending that much on tires for a pieced together bike that I've already spent too much on.......


----------



## wrongway (Nov 5, 2014)

Gordon said:


> wrongway - I have some of the clamp-on pump clips that should work as replacements for the ones that were ground off of your frame.




Can you put up a picture of them? I think I know what they look like, but not sure.  Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 5, 2014)

wrongway said:


> Now if I can get past the thought of spending that much on tires for a pieced together bike that I've already spent too much on.......



if you don't want to spring for the Paselas, Kendas get good reviews.  Kendas are OEM on Specialized and Trek bikes.  Avoid Chen - they're OEM on Cheap Bikes.  

Since I made my switch to 700C wheels, you wouldn't believe the cost of the tires rolling my 38-y-o Raleigh - and loving them...



My daughter and I are rolling our four bikes on hand-glued (vs. vuncanized) linen-cord tires - just amazing how soft they ride.  After the first set, there was no going back  
I'll take my hit for this bike not being even close to stock, but it probably has 30,000 miles on it, is on its 3rd rebuild, and the first rebuild was around a stripped stock crank and new alloy wheelset when the bike was barely 2 y-o.  
The brake calipers are original, but along with the headset, that's it.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 5, 2014)

*pump clamps*

I have two different sets of pump clamps. Both are REG made in Italy. The set in the box appears to be a more deluxe model, heavier material, chrome, etc. Asking $8 shipped for the boxed set and $5 shipped for the set in the bag.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 5, 2014)

The set in the box are umbrella clips, the set on bottom are pegs - both are nice, both work, but the pegs are a cooler match


----------



## Gordon (Nov 5, 2014)

*clips*

I should add that I have more than one set of each type in case someone else is interested.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, you can get a 27" or a 700 onto a Sport frame.  Raleigh sold that frame with several varieties of wheels and components and names.  The brakes aren't original for a Sport.  Those would have been steel sidepulls.
Those are some sweet wheels and that looks like a fun bike.  Don't worry too much about originality.  The world is full of nice original Sports (as is my basement).


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 5, 2014)

*Fenders*

The fenders are Bluemels Popular brand and may have been a Schwinn store Item. I have one with a Schwinn Sales Co. label and embossed Bluemels Popular.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 9, 2014)

sailorbenjamin said:


> Yeah, you can get a 27" or a 700 onto a Sport frame.  Raleigh sold that frame with several varieties of wheels and components and names.  The brakes aren't original for a Sport.  Those would have been steel sidepulls.
> Those are some sweet wheels and that looks like a fun bike.  Don't worry too much about originality.  The world is full of nice original Sports (as is my basement).




I was actually thinking of putting it back to what it started out as. I may have most of the parts in my garage, but they wouldn't be 100% Raleigh. Not sure. Trying to get used to riding it. Road Bikes are just not easy for me to get used to.


----------

